# Startup Gear



## MyCoffeeSucks (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello guys,

I am looking to start my very own coffee shop soon and was looking for some help in choosing the right equipment.

Specifically, I need to know which espresso machine and grinder to buy. I need a machine that can make excellent espresso, cappuccino and Latte with minimum input from the barista. Levered machines are out of the question as it would be very hard for an average barista to make a decent cup of coffee, let alone a consistent good one. I would go for a fully automatic machine but a per the reviews I've read online, automated ones make an 'ok' cup of coffee and it just doesn't have the same edge as one made by a levered machine by a trained barista. After a bit of searching, I've come across two machines which come recommended:

1. Rancilio Xcelsius espresso machine and a Mahlkoenig K30 Twin grinder.

2. Nuova Simonelli II T3 espresso machine and a Mahlkoenig K30 Twin grinder.

Please give your input regarding these machines and feel free to add any of your recommendations to the list. I would appreciate if you could share a similar or better machine that has a lighter price tag than the ones I metioned above. As for the grinders, should I go for a twin grinder or a single grinder to complement my two group head machine? What should I be looking for in a grinder?

Since I am not from UK or US, I would appreciate if anyone could name a few online merchants who ship internationally.

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I need a machine that can make excellent espresso, cappuccino and Latte with minimum input from the barista

Good luck with that!


----------



## MyCoffeeSucks (Jul 9, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I need a machine that can make excellent espresso, cappuccino and Latte with minimum input from the barista
> 
> Good luck with that!


It's a genuine problem. There are hardly any trained baristas where I come from. No barista schools either.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Where are you from?


----------



## MyCoffeeSucks (Jul 9, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Where are you from?


Pakistan......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The machine will only give so much, you really need someone trained to produce great coffee, think you need to have a rethink about your plan if you cant find any training in your country.

Why not look for training in other nearby countries?


----------



## MyCoffeeSucks (Jul 9, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> The machine will only give so much, you really need someone trained to produce great coffee, think you need to have a rethink about your plan if you cant find any training in your country.
> 
> Why not look for training in other nearby countries?


Hmmm. Ok, considering I have a reasonably trained barista, what are your suggestions on the hardware?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No idea, others more experienced in those size machines can comment.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I no nothing about running a coffee shop but if I was going to start one top of my list would be londinium L2 or L3

low cost maintance consistency and a great focal point.


----------



## MyCoffeeSucks (Jul 9, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> I no nothing about running a coffee shop but if I was going to start one top of my list would be londinium L2 or L3
> 
> low cost maintance consistency and a great focal point.


Thankyou for the suggestion. Londinium, however, is a lever machine and I would prefer a non-levered one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MyCoffeeSucks said:


> Thankyou for the suggestion. Londinium, however, is a lever machine and I would prefer a non-levered one.


A volumetric machine , although might not hit the highs on taste of a lever extraction







would possible be more noob and idiot proof ( if set and monitored correctly )


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Both Rancilio & Simonelli are good quality machines.

*BUT* who's going to service / repair them for you ?

Where is the local agent for these machines ?

Does the agent have good engineers who can also understand the electronics in these machines ? (modern machines have expensive ECUs in them)

I guess there's a lot of tea drinking in Pakistan, so don't forget a good hot water boiler eg Bravilor, Lincat, Marco, etc. (espresso machines don't dispense good tea water)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And there is the trade of something like a lever has . Potentially easier a lot to repair and a lot less to go wrong with it


----------



## MyCoffeeSucks (Jul 9, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Both Rancilio & Simonelli are good quality machines.
> 
> *BUT* who's going to service / repair them for you ?
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct in mentioning repair and service. It would be next to impossible to get those repaired or serviced here. Cost of shipping alone would be astronomical; not to mention the down time in case I don't have a backup (which would double to cost of my equipment purchase). So I guess we are back to levers then. Any suggestions? Londinium was mentioned, L2 and L3. Any other good brands?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How far are you from Dubai?


----------



## MyCoffeeSucks (Jul 9, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> How far are you from Dubai?


3 Hours plane ride....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You could speak to these, they are a forum sponsor based in dubai.

https://www.givemecoffee.ae/


----------



## MyCoffeeSucks (Jul 9, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> You could speak to these, they are a forum sponsor based in dubai.
> 
> https://www.givemecoffee.ae/


Thankyou. I will do so.

Anyone have an opinion on the La Marzocco Linea Classic (Automatic or semi-automatic). Is it worth the money?


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Great article, very informative, thanks.


----------

